# Getting into warhammer



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Evening all, 

Wasn't sure where to put this so just stuck it in general.

I have been a 40k player for nearly 4 years now and have always preferred to be in close combat when I play games, which led me to consider branching out into the world of warhammer fantasy.

The thing is I have no idea where to start, I want to go for an army with lots of fluff and one I can have fun kit bashing and converting. I have looked at the vampire counts and wood elves, but as i said before i have no real idea.

I want a balanced force with some magic and close combat capability/ranged. Open to opinions and would love people feed back and ideas.

Thanks, Zorcoth


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Most people would recomend either Dark Elves or Lizardmen as good all round forces. 

Both have good looking models, both are fun to paint, both can be used in a variety of ways, and both have a good mix of being good in both close combat and ranged, and being good in magic. 

Dark Elves may fit the total all rounders more that your wanting, but lizardmen fit the bill too.


There is a thread at the top of this forum section for picking a fantasy army, it was written for last edition, but most of it still applies.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks i will give it a look, i should have mentioned before that my brother already has DE, LM and Dwarfs  so they are out as options :L


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the only other "balanced force" would be HE or Empire as most of the other armies are either to old to start (TK, OK, Bret, Etc.) or stay on one side of combat capability such as WoC l will say though there is not a lot of range units for VC so there are also more close combat and magic focus


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

For fluff and overall balance, as well as conversion ideas, Skaven are easily the tippy toppy of the list. They probably have the biggest room for conversions, given their Warp mutations and contraptions. Their magic is very potent, they are very very cheap (points-wise) and it should be easy to buy an army cheap with the Island of Blood sets. They have a huge variety in ranged and close combat units, as well as monsters and war machines. Their war machines are a mixed bag. Incredible killing potential, both against your opponent and yourself haha!

After that, yeah DE and Empire would be 2nd imo.

Orcs & Goblins are also full of fluff, have some of the best personality and have everything you want, but they're...... unreliable, to say the least. Insanely fun, but you usually have to go into games just expecting to have fun. That's not to say they won't win, because they are very capable, but half the time they won't do what you want them to  Gotta be a patient player with O&G, as well as just in it for fun. If you're a serious player, I'd probably not suggest them.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l will say Skaven are good but due to there rules and randomness there not a very good starter army (there is a reason why there FAQ is huge) also most Skaven army requires a lot of models and l find when playing with my brothers its either you win by a Massive amount or you die very very fast.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I too have started about a month ago, and so far I am absalutly loving the lizardmen, both fun to play and to paint, and completely badass looking, altho I am kinda biased because I absalutly love dinosaurs


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

sybarite said:


> l will say Skaven are good but due to there rules and randomness there not a very good starter army (there is a reason why there FAQ is huge) also most Skaven army requires a lot of models and l find when playing with my brothers its either you win by a Massive amount or you die very very fast.


Very true in all respects. Still, they're incredibly fun, random, and can be just an insane force to reckon with.

If you have a patient opponent, learning Skaven isn't too difficult, but Sybarite is right, Skaven have a crap ton of special rules, more than any other army AFAIK, which makes them very hard to keep track of.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That and since Skaven are a horde army, be prepared to paint hundreds of models....


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> That and since Skaven are a horde army, be prepared to paint hundreds of models....


I have just the solution!

1) Stick all your figs to one of those painting stir sticks with blue tack.
2) Dunk the entire stick into a larger paint can from a hardware store.
3) Shake vigorously to remove excess paint
4) Dip a paint brush in red paint and dab 2 eyes on each model.
5) Paint metal blades.

In about 30 mins you can paint about 500 rats this way! You're welcome.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Empire probably has the 'best' balance of magic, combat and ranged units.

Converting/kitbashing should be fairly simple as GW do a lot of human models.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys  im off to GW this friday so will speak to the guys there

You have definatley given me food for thought!


----------

